

Show HN: Test My Typing Speed (weekend project) - rk0567
https://testmytypingspeed.in

======
shadowwolf007
There's a ton of typos on the site, advacned, word per minute, etc.

As aesthetics1 mentioned, the test itself is nearly impossible to type quickly
because of the jarring. In fact, the faster you type the worse this jarring
is.

In terms of features: It would be cool if it had immediate feedback for errors
like on Typeracer :)

Also not a big fan of that background color on the borders. The test itself is
a pretty nice gray color but the background of the overall page is kind of
distracting.

e.g. Neighbour: it would be awesome if I could set my culture up so it uses
American-isms for those words.

~~~
rk0567
Thanks a lot. :-) I've fixed some typos. Also made some changes in
highlighting the word. Is jarring still an issue ? I guess, I'm not fast
enough to notice that. Added other features to TODO.

------
aesthetics1
When lines adjust and the 'next word' moves, it is very jarring and absolutely
too difficult to track. Consider fixing this. It will be an inadequate gauge
of typing speed until that is worked out. Other than that, pretty good.

~~~
rk0567
Thanks for your feedback :-) I've added it to TODO.

------
BorisMelnik
only major thing I noticed was the fact that all of the words seemed to shift
a few times, which caused my eyes to have to refocus every time they shifted.
It seemed to happen about 3 words before a new line, but I really was only
focused on my 31337 typing skills :)
[http://imgur.com/4DEz9Yu](http://imgur.com/4DEz9Yu)

~~~
rk0567
I'm trying to figure out another way to add new words (and remove some old
ones) without changing the flow or something where new lines will slide in
from the bottom without altering the position of words. Thanks :-)

------
amarcus
The text should be flowing and not just random words next to each other. I
should be typing sentences and not individual words.

~~~
rk0567
Thanks. I'll add that later. It's in my TODO. User should be able to choose
that (words/sentences).

